# Thick cut pork loin chops.



## link (Oct 8, 2017)

Had a lot of yard work to do today so i btoke out the Anova cooker. First in the pool was two thick cut pork chops at 140 degrees for abou two hours. Then took them out and took the temp to 183 degrees for some carrots. Followed an anova recepie (carrots, sugar, salt, pepper and butter) for one hour. Then into a pan until the juice becomes a glaze. Tossed in some fresh basil and wow. One more 
veggie made the plate, some roasted cauliflower. 
Here us the finished dish. My wife and i both thought it was awesome







Thanks for looking
Link


----------



## griz400 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice BBQ there ,, points to you


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks like a tasty meal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

That is definitely a delicious looking meal!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2017)

Looks great . Been wanting to do carrots , that looks like a winner .


----------



## link (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words guys. It was really very good. Chopsaw  give the carrots a try they were better than I expected. Recipe called for Parsley but I used basil and it was a good choice I think.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2017)

Will do . I can look it up , but how long on the carrots ? 1 1/2 hrs ?

oops I see it 1 hr . thx


----------



## link (Oct 9, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Will do . I can look it up , but how long on the carrots ? 1 1/2 hrs ?
> 
> oops I see it 1 hr . thx


The carrots were 1 hour at 183° then into a pan with the liquid from the bag. This makes a glaze for them.


----------

